# lag and bad ping time



## Redrumcreations (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy new year, everyone!

I'm a bit of a noob to the forums, but hopefully someone can help...

I've recently had cable installed (Rogers) and I have a fast computer, but i seem to still have lag and an issue with ping time.
I notice it when i play "Second Life", and i feel its affecting other things too.
I called Rogers tech support, and they said my ping is fine, and my up/down speed is better than average (d:10000 u:300)
My friend has a slightly less powerful pc, and a similar connection, and second life runs beautifully on it. The only difference i could see was the ping time being way higher on mine.

I have:
Intel duo core 2x 4400 2.0g
2g ram
300g hd
intel g965 express chipset
my internet is hardwired (no wireless)

is there a way a noob like myself can determine this problem?
Thanx!!:4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Take a trip over to www.dslreports.com and post back the results you get from their tests.


----------



## Jeffer03 (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't know if you ever solved your problem but I have the same problem on a Dell D630 laptop. Second Life will run OK for a while, but then the Ping Sim time goes up to 2 or 3 seconds, and will even climb from there to 8 to 10. I have 3 other machines including an IBM laptop that do not have this issue.
The Dell laptop, coincidentally, has the same or similar graphics chip-set that you have. It's got the Mobile Intel 965 Express Chip Set. 
Anyway I've spent countless hours trying to get a resolution by updating drivers, changing settings and configurations, and hours communicating with Dell support. Finally reinstalled OS but that did not resolve the issue, although it did seem to improve a little. I also tried a PC-Card wireless LAN since it's the Ping time that is being affected and I wanted to by-pass the Broadcom NIC thinking something was funky with that. But again, the problem seems to improve but eventually came back. 
I really want Dell to fix this for me since I consider this broken and my laptop is under warranty until 2010. It's going to be tough I think to convince them. 
Oh, if I ping the server from a command the Ping time is fine, under 100msec. 
thanks,
Jeffer03


----------

